# Cuban & USA Restaurant List



## SODAPOP (Aug 22, 2011)

We are moving to Egypt in a month - Does anyone have a list of both Cuban and American Restaurants? We'd rather not have any, and get acclimated to only Egyptian restaurants; but kids sometimes need some familiarity.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Lucille's, Blackstones, TGIFridays, Chilis, McDonalds, Burger King, .....

There are a lot and Cairo is a big place. Perhaps if you narrowed it down by which part of town you're moving to, the list can be narrowed down some. 

I am not aware of any Cuban restaurants, but that doesn't mean there aren't any. Try Google. 

Beat of luck on your move!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

American yes, but Cuban !! Don't ever think I have been in a Cuban restaurant even in the Uk

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

SODAPOP said:


> We are moving to Egypt in a month - Does anyone have a list of both Cuban and American Restaurants? We'd rather not have any, and get acclimated to only Egyptian restaurants; but kids sometimes need some familiarity.


There won't be much choice for Cuban food in Egypt but a quick google search produced this 

Cuba Cabana, Maadi, Cairo, Egypt | International Cuisine | Yellow.com.eg | 28 Rd. 7

If you try it let us know


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> American yes, but Cuban !! Don't ever think I have been in a Cuban restaurant even in the Uk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Don't know about the rest of the UK but there are a few in London. Try La Bodeguita del Medio in Kensington High St for incredible Mojitos


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

We we have lived in the countryside in the Uk and have seen many nationalities but never Cuba

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Blackstone in Maadi and Zamalek.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

yes - where will you be moving? there is chilis, macaroni grill, on the border, tgi fridays, carino's, mcd, bk, hardee's, kfc... but access will depend on where you live.


----------

